# Galveston seawall 6-12-13 seaweed report



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

I attached a couple of pics that were taken earlier this afternoon off the seawall. I'm guessing a 50 acre slab was working its way onto the beach.

larebo


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I saw the same large weed patch approaching the beach..


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

That's a lot of weed!!!!


----------



## MudSharker (Jul 20, 2012)

That better not be at surfside this weekend. I have been checking the Sargassum early alert system website and a few days ago there were over a dozen patches that large coming this way. I hope they don't but it is that time of year.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

i wonder what those people doing walking around in the weeds?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

That is a pretty cool site, this one that is Sargassum early alert system.

http://www.tamug.edu/seas/


----------



## MudSharker (Jul 20, 2012)

HC said:


> That is a pretty cool site, this one that is Sargassum early alert system.
> 
> http://www.tamug.edu/seas/


This is the one I check regularly. They update each section of he coast every week or so.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Those pictures are pretty awesome. Sucks for fishermen, but its pretty cool to see the weed matted up like that on shore.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

grab wesley pipes


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

That's ugly!!!!!

It must be staying over there, though. The Crystal Beach webcam is still showing the beach weed free. :bounce:


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

The surfside webcam looks weed free as well. As long as it stays that way until Saturday.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

GAAAAAAKKKKKKK PFUI


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

spicyitalian said:


> The surfside webcam looks weed free as well. As long as it stays that way until Saturday.


What's up with the clock on the SurfHouseSurfCam site? Are the pictures old or is the clock wrong?

http://www.surfhousesurfcam.com/

Is there another surfcam for Surfside?

East end of Galveston looks pretty weedy...

http://www.g-townsurf.com/


----------



## MudSharker (Jul 20, 2012)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> What's up with the clock on the SurfHouseSurfCam site? Are the pictures old or is the clock wrong?
> 
> http://www.surfhousesurfcam.com/
> 
> ...


Unless you pay for the cam service it will only show one pic from the morning of that day.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

1 Month Subscription ($10.00 for one month)

6 Month Subscription ($30.00 for 6 months)


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I love picking up the weed seeing mystery hitch hikers that ride in on the seaweed like. Anemones and shrimp and sometimes seahorses


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

almost zero weed on Galveston side of SLP yesterday


----------

